

Communicating Sequential Processes - helwr
http://www.usingcsp.com/

======
pja
Thanks should go to Jim Davies at the Dept of Computer Science, University of
Oxford for editing & releasing this updated version on the web by the way.

( <http://www.cs.ox.ac.uk/people/jim.davies/> )

------
jgrimes
There is a library for Haskell that is largely inspired by these ideas.

You can find the project page at <http://www.cs.kent.ac.uk/projects/ofa/chp/>
and an introduction to CSP that relates the ideas back to this library here
[http://chplib.wordpress.com/2009/11/16/an-introduction-to-
co...](http://chplib.wordpress.com/2009/11/16/an-introduction-to-
communicating-sequential-processes/)

------
kbd
Here's a link to a PDF of the original 1978 paper:

[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.132...](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.132.6772&rep=rep1&type=pdf)

------
helwr
via <http://golang.org/doc/effective_go.html#concurrency>

------
brs
Slightly off topic, but does anyone have experience of the Software
Engineering course mentioned at the end of the linked page? The
functional/concurrent programming courses look quite interesting, speaking as
someone who hasn't studied CS formally, but has dabbled in Haskell/PL theory
and would like to learn more.

~~~
pja
I work in the department, so I can at least tell you who to ask if you've got
any questions: Email is in my profile.

------
gtani
related by Hewitt (1973) and Agha:

[http://gbracha.blogspot.com/2011/01/maybe-monads-might-
not-m...](http://gbracha.blogspot.com/2011/01/maybe-monads-might-not-
matter.html)

